# Participation By Members And Resellers



## Floyd (17/12/13)

Hi Guys

Some might think its unfair for me to comment, but i do frequent the site regularly, but dont comment much, because the forum seems to be dominated by a handful of members, who seem to comment & post on every single article & overpower other peoples opinions or their views just because they have more access & exposure to vaping products or just been vaping longer.

I strongly feel that the resellers/dealers need to back down because they dominate the forum completely & in the long run you will only have a few dozen participants & that will dwindle because what you eventually have is a site where you have resellers being really 'nice' to everyone but the reality is they all want to be noticed so they can make a sale before anyone else.

I'm a noob member who owns 8 batterries a bunch of itaste & innokin & kanger products & every tank you could imagine but just dont want to deal/handle with the resellers/dealers curiosity so i havent posted a single pic yet!

Dealers should back down, take a few days off every week, let then newbies find their feet !

just my opinion!


----------



## Andre (17/12/13)

Hi Floyd - I have moved this to its own thread under forum issues because I think it is important enough.

Thank you for being honest. I probably fall under the category of those handful of members you refer to. True, have posted quite a lot as, this being a newish forum, I wanted to share my experiences as fully as possible with the hope that this might help other members. Have, however, started toning this down as we have gained more members. I do take note of your feeling for the future, but you must bear in mind that every member who posts expects at least some reaction, which in my dual role as moderator I must see to. Also, in every forum around the world, there are members who post a lot and members who post less and members who hardly ever post, but just read. So, do not feel intimidated to post. And if you do not agree with an opinion, say so - we all here are committed to be polite, never become personal and, after all, we can agree to disagree on any given subject.

As to resellers - they have their own dedicated space on this forum. There they can advertise, punt, discuss, advise, etcetera, on their own products as much as they like. Any forum member may ask them anything in that part of the forum. And if you go to the resellers section you will see quite a lot of activity there. However, they may not become involved in the "ordinary" members' section in such a way that they get or try to get an advantage for their products. And I have deleted quite a few posts to this effect, which you might have noticed. If you do notice such a post, just use the "report" button and the moderators will have a look. But we should allow them to post there in the way of general advice, encouragement and the like. Why should we forego their experience? That said, the resellers should take note of your comments, especially if other forum members feel the same, and be ultra cautious in future.

My apologies for the long response, but thought your comments deserved a proper answer. If you want to discuss specific cases, please feel free to PM me as a moderator and I can take it up with whomever might be involved. Just so you know, everything said in a PM is private between the participants and may never be disclosed without the consent of all the participants to a private conversation.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Zegee (17/12/13)

what about having a dedicated area for the more experienced guys like you have for the newer chaps?

@Floyd comments are true and i can understand y u feel this way but to Mathee point alot of the guys are eager to help and want to share as much as they can. 

just my 2c


----------



## Riaz (17/12/13)

Floyd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Some might think its unfair for me to comment, but i do frequent the site regularly, but dont comment much, because the forum seems to be dominated by a handful of members, who seem to comment & post on every single article & overpower other peoples opinions or their views just because they have more access & exposure to vaping products or just been vaping longer.
> 
> ...


 
hi Floyd

thank you for voicing your opinion.

the intention of most of, if not all the members on this fourm is to help one another.

i can confidently say that no one person/ reseller is or will try to strong arm another.

this forum was created for the vaping community and will always be treated as such.

i consider myself a noobie as well compared to the very experienced guys we have here, and i actually prefer having them here knowing that should i ever need help with anything, im getting the best advice here, from guys who have been down that road.

like Matthee said, if ever you feel that something needs to be addressed, you can do so with one of the moderators.

we will be more than happy to have it resolved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (17/12/13)

and some of us sit in front of a pc bored to tears a lot during the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/12/13)

I am one of those. I just like to chat with fellow vapers 90% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

Floyd, you raise an important issue and I like the way it has been handled and discussed.

In theory, I can see your point and do understand you. However, in practice, this forum only has 80 odd members. It was started by a reseller (Gizmo from Vape King) and most of the initial members and frequent posters are the more experienced vapers, several of which are resellers/dealers.

If they were all to tone down, there would be no forum !

I have found the more experienced folk on this site (resellers included) to be nothing but helpful, polite and encouraging. Not to mention, interesting. That's what keeps me coming back.

Until the forum gets much larger and busier, I think we have to work with what we've got 

Vape on

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------

